# Ohio Deer Rifles



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just got a Marlin 375. I think this calibre will be the best out of the legal cals. I have a 45/70 which I feel is to much gun for deer.
The 44 mag is plenty of gun for deer but somewhat limited on range. I have the 45/70 loaded with 300Jhps at near 1900 fps
sighted in at 100 yds. Best group was 21/2". The 44 mg is loaded with 240Jhps with max load of 2400, sighted in at 75yds, again
2/12" was average group. Settled on 240g bullets, they beat out the 200 & 180g bullets for accuracy. Will sight in 375 this weekend,
Mounting Redfield 23/4x scope, gun will be a 2-shooter because I'm going to load a 235g Speer Spitzer bullet as hot as practical
with IMR - 3031. **spitzer bullets are not to be used in tube mags because of accidental destinations ** going for 100yd zero.
Only drawback of 375 is brass is scarce. Picture from top to bottom. Marlin 1895. 45/70, Marlin 375 , Marlin 1894. 44 mag.
All these are old models marked JM.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Thought you were selling the 375


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Guy made me a deal on Ruger I couldn't refuse. Going to set 375 up for deer but will let It go too .
Picking up 61/2". M-29 in AM & Mauser 9 mm


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Broom Mauser?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I wish it was a Broom, been 10yrs since my last one. It is a 80sa, Mauser 9mm/ 2 clips. Amounts to a Mauser 
License copy of Browning HP. It is military surplus from East Europe. Just ran down gunship for scope base
he had a couple nice old Star Bs, but a little to hi to make any money on. He's hell of a nice young guy, doesn't 
know anything about the older guns. ARs, AKs, plastic pistols he knows his stuff. I will be prowling forums this
week end for good deals. I'm in need of trading stock for locals. Dan


----------



## staffman (Mar 18, 2011)

Sweet rifles ! Being left handed means lever action would be my choice as well.


----------

